# Correct Placement of Heat transfer



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello All,
I made the jump and brought my press, transfers and some low quality t shirts that will never see anything but a car wash bucket. However, My question is what's the correct placement of the transfer, meaning how far down from the collar should the print start on a Blank t shirt. I did one using a business card as a spacer guide but I was told it's to close to the neck line and needs to be brought down lower. any help would be perfect. Thanks in advance. 

p.s. any recommendations on a quality t shirt for a beginner that doesn't cost more than $3.00 a shirt. Just something that would retail for $15.00 after artwork is placed on it


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Try 4" down from neckline that is round, not V - 2" on a V is good.
Method 2 is to look at the armpit as the mid point of your design. No opinion on your shirt suggestion!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

We normally do @ 3" to 3 1/2" down from the bottom of the neck band. Depends on the design though.


----------



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

I would like to thank you blue92 and Idonaldson for taking time to offer some insight, this is a big learning curve for me


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You are very welcomed. We all started at one point or another. As you can tell, there are some soft rules and it will come down to what is your preference. Any offerings are just guides and what folks feel comfortable with. Since you will be pressing, you make the final decision. Folks always want big. A good size design is about 10x10, a little longer is ok, but if you go wider, the design starts to go into the armpit. This whole true even for big people. I like using the armpit due to that is about the same for most people. As for centering on a shirt, do not trust the tag - but go with the neck lines. If you do that, the design will always be centered to their head.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We recommend about 3 fingers (you always have those with you  ) from the bottom of the rib neckline. For oversize shirts you can add about an inch.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

proworlded said:


> We recommend about 3 fingers (you always have those with you  ) from the bottom of the rib neckline. For oversize shirts you can add about an inch.


We do four fingers and that is where my 3" / 3 1/2" comes from. Of course, it dpends on whose hand you are using...... 👍


----------

